# Test your bandwidth



## MDLarson (Nov 11, 2003)

http://webservices.cnet.com/bandwidth/

Go there, and post back your results!

I'm on Earthlink Cable (running on Time Warner lines) here in area code 612.  The attached GIF is the fastest I was ever able to achieve, which is way up from a few months ago... Weird.  I thought Cable was *max* 1.5 Mbps?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 11, 2003)

That is nonsense. I tried on mine (ameritech) and got the same result than what i get when i browse on my neighbor's bandwidth (covad). their bandwidth is just so much faster than ours..


----------



## Trip (Nov 11, 2003)

That test is NOT accurate! Try something like: 

http://www.dslreports.com
http://www.bandwidthplace.com

Those are the best.


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

Hmm, I tried this test several times (using Earthlink DSL in the 209 area code).

In Netscape, I got results around 250 kbps (besides the first), but in Explorer it was closer to the 500's.  Definitely doesn't seem like an accurate test.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 12, 2003)

Tried bandwidthplace.com since webservices is not available for europe.
Got 1,5MBit


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 13, 2003)

I checked again... (time was from around 6:40 PM to 6:55 PM CST, Minneapolis, MN USA)

*Bandwidthplace.com*
1 (Safari):  2.8 Mbps / sec
2 (Safari):  2.4 Mbps / sec
3 (Safari):  3.1 Mbps / sec
(I would have tried more, but I only get 3 trys / month...)

*DSLReports.com* (using Minneapolis server / "DSL" button)
1 (Safari):  3906 Kbps / sec (~3.8 Mbps / sec)
2 (Safari):  3906 Kbps / sec (~3.8 Mbps / sec)
3 (Safari):  2604 Kbps / sec (~2.5 Mbps / sec)
4 (Safari):  3906 Kbps / sec (~3.8 Mbps / sec)
5 (IE):  1953 Kbps / sec (~1.9 Mbps / sec)
6 (IE):  2604 Kbps / sec (~2.5 Mbps / sec)
7 (IE):  2604 Kbps / sec (~2.5 Mbps / sec)
8 (IE):  1953 Kbps / sec (~1.9 Mbps / sec)

*DSLReports.com* (using Minneapolis server / "HS" button)
1 (Safari):  3130 Kbps / sec (~3.0 Mbps / sec)
2 (Safari):  3130 Kbps / sec (~3.0 Mbps / sec)
3 (Safari):  3130 Kbps / sec (~3.0 Mbps / sec)
4 (Safari):  3130 Kbps / sec (~3.0 Mbps / sec)
5 (IE):  2347 Kbps / sec (~2.3 Mbps / sec)
6 (IE):  2347 Kbps / sec (~2.3 Mbps / sec)
7 (IE):  2087 Kbps / sec (~2.0 Mbps / sec)
8 (IE):  2347 Kbps / sec (~2.3 Mbps / sec)

*C|Net Bandwith Meter*
1 (Safari):  1628 Kbps / sec (~1.6 Mbps / sec)
2 (Safari):  1656 Kbps / sec (~1.6 Mbps / sec)
3 (Safari):  1538 Kbps / sec (~1.5 Mbps / sec)
4 (Safari):  1433 Kbps / sec (~1.4 Mbps / sec)
5 (IE):  1171 Kbps / sec (~1.1 Mbps / sec)
6 (IE):  1125 Kbps / sec (~1.1 Mbps / sec)
7 (IE):  1299 Kbps / sec (~1.3 Mbps / sec)
8 (IE):  1236 Kbps / sec (~1.2 Mbps / sec)

----

The long and short of it:  IE is consistently slower than Safari.  The C|Net Bandwith Meter appears to be a little slower than the others.  I have a really fast connection!

What is the fastest theoretical speed that a user on a cable modem can see?  I was always under the impression that it was at 1.5 Mbps.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

MDLarson - who is your cable provider?  I'm getting about 2400 kb/sec from the minneapolis server and 1.5mb/sec from c|net's server.  I have earthlink/timewarner cable.  Is your node just less busy then mine?


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 14, 2003)

Mr. K, I have the same service as you.  I live in a neighborhood that probably doesn't have a lot of traffic, so maybe that's it.  But, I haven't had this speed the whole time... it's sped up for some reason.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 14, 2003)

My guess is that it just fluxes, depending on how many people are on at a certain time.  Once I downloaded webObjects from developer.apple.com at about 800k/second -- but it was early in the morning so the load on the cable hub must have been real low


----------

